# loonnngggg start problem....



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright I've got an 87' 5000cs TQ. I'm in the midst of a start problem. The car starts, but I have to turn the key and hold it there for about 5-10 seconds until the engine finally turns over and starts. At first I thought it was a cold start issue, but I just figured out that it happens, hot or cold. After the car starts up though and i turn it off, I can start the engine again and it will fire right up. Within about 2 hours the car will fire up, but as I wait longer, the car goes back to its original lonnnngggg start. Has anyone come across a problem similiar to this? What types of things can I check or what could be causing this?


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: loonnngggg start problem.... (abcd123)*

... until the engine finally turns over ....

Do you mean that the engine doesn't even turn (the starter does nothing) for the 5-10 seconds?
This is definitely some kind of starter issue if so, there aren't any checks before it turns the starter. I did notice on mine though that I have to turn the key very far and hard before the starter turns sometimes. It's like I turn fully clockwise until it stops and then apply pressure to try and turn clockwise, even if it won't move before it will crank sometimes. I'm not sure the deal there.
I can't think of any problem though that would work after trying for 5-10 secs or that would work better after just stopping, at least as it applies to starter electrical connections.


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

No the engine turns over initially when i turn the key, but it just keeps trying and trying until it finally fires up and i can let go of the key and let it idle.


----------



## BJosePHD (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (abcd123)*

check your fuel pressure, or better yet residual pressure, if the pressurized gas is being returned to the tank it will take awhile for the system to come back up to the proper psi.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: loonnngggg start problem.... (abcd123)*

you need to replace your injector seals with viton (vitron? spelling..) seals, those are the seals audi uses now, they do not deteriorate like the originals
the fuel/pressure leaks because the stock seals are gone


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: loonnngggg start problem.... (abcd123)*

Sounds like a bad fuel pump check valve to me.
Check residual fuel pressure after shutdown.
The check valve is cheap but you have to go diving in the fuel tank to replace it as it's located on top of the fuel pump.
I would also check your injectors. They might be leaking down. Let the car sit a couple of hours and then remove the spark plugs and look down in there with a flashlight. If you see a puddle of fuel, you're injectors are leaking. 
Steve


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

ya, i just got some new injectors, so i plan on putting those in soon to see if that corrects the problem. 
As for the seals on the injector, i think you were referin to the base seals. But what i did recently was when the car was running i took off the oil cap to see if the car would stall because this would create a vaccum leak. I did this and the car stalled, so therefore i don't beleive the base seals at the injectors would be bad, but im puttin in new injectors anyway, so we will find out.
As for the check valve, im not sure if it is that, because as you probably know in the fuse box there is the fuel pump relay. I turned on the ignition and have bridged the contacts on the fuel pump to get it going. I heard the pump go on and let it go for about 8 seconds, then tried starting the car, and it started the same. Im not sure what this would mean, but i think it would mean that even when the check valve is workin and pressurizing the system its still hard to start, but idk 
Anyone with anymore help or comments to this diagnosis would be great. Thanks for all.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (abcd123)*

All the check valve does is maintain fuel pressure in the line over time.
That is all.
If it leaks, then you will not have proper fuel pressure in the line until you crank it enough that the fuel pump finally fills the line with the proper fuel pressure...
There are a couple of things that will cause long cranking startup due to loss of fuel pressure. Some of them include: check valve, leaky injectors, leaky fuel line, bad fuel pressure accumulator, etc...
Just jumpering the fuel pump relay may not provide enough fuel. 
Put in the new injectors and see what happens. If you still have problems then you have alist of things to check. Good luck.
Steve


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright thanks.


----------

